# Need help.....I have no hope now



## *Dawn (Jan 8, 2013)

I posted my story down below a couple of days ago. About being married 23 years together 26 years. My husband doesn't love me and hasn't for about 8 years now. He now says he's just "done". We had a 7 hour conversation until 5am this morning. He wants to find a place in the day or two and leave this weekend.

I begged and made a fool of myself like I did when he brought this up a week and a half ago. We've been together so long I can't deal with living without him. I said I would fight for our marriage no after what. But he's completely done and IS leaving. He said the nly time he's been happy in 8 years is when he was deployed and he's NOT spending the next 10-20 years of his life unhappy anymore.

In the end of the conversation I begged him to at least not level until our youngest graduates in a few months. He just told me he won't look for somewhere to live today that he was going to think about our son.

At this point I'm starting to think I may just have to let him go. I can't even believe I'm saying that and I'm not sure. I'm to the point of not being able to take the pain anymore.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

go see your MD about possible meds for depression/anxiety and get a recommendation for counseling. This is a lot for one person to handle on their own and there is nothing wrong with getting some help to cope.
Then stop and honestly look at what you are doing. Your H is telling you he is unhappy. Your reply is that he should stay in this unhappy relationship. I understand you want to keep your marriage together. But if your H is that desparately unhappy, is your marriage that healthy to begin with. I'm not judging, just asking.
And FYI, keep a single post and add to it, that way folks don't have to check multiple posts to get your story.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Dawn -- also do what a few of us recommended in your other thread and see an attorney ASAP. He is not thinking of you or the kids at this point, and you need to look out for your future. Make sure you get everything you deserve after all this time with him.


----------

